# The BEst Burger Ever?



## bostonwhaler

Dont really cook burger that much(seems like there better meat out there to cook)...but burger usually seem to taste bland but ever once in a blue you find one that is just great...does anyone have a special tips for making a burger the best?


----------



## Roger

I use the 80 -20, any leaner and tend to fall apart. Sprinkle with Tony's and Lemon Pepper and grill. Some will differ but I'm partiale to Tony's and Lemon Pepper.


----------



## kweber

use garlic salt and pepper instead of plain salt and pepper to season them.
one step further is to season ground meat with steak seasoning and mix it well before forming into burger patties. I like at least 85/15 ground(any leaner is too dry).


----------



## Haute Pursuit

TexJoy steak seasoning on our burgers. That is the only thing we use it for.


----------



## BuckShot

I mix garlic bread crumbs with the meat and also mix yellow mustard in and season with your favorite spices. As mentioned earlier, 80/20 so the meat is not two dry.


----------



## scwine

80/20 meat as mentioned before. Also, I started mixing in a packet of ranch dressing mix, along with season salt and black pepper.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Worcestershire sauce,black pepper,garlic salt and a little lowry's seasoned salt, cook on a George Foreman type grill , perfect every time! Cooked on thu pit, baste with real butter and will keep them moist and juicy! Dayum, i'm getting hongry again and i just ate home made lasagna!


----------



## Torque

Hey, we do the same thing. George Foreman's grill rocks.We use a spice blend from Louisana called DeWitt's.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Torque said:


> Hey, we do the same thing. George Foreman's grill rocks.We use a spice blend from Louisana called DeWitt's.


Hav you tried cookin "Poke Chopses" on the Foreman ? Awesome and tender every time, Dayumd eesy too!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

here is what i do:
2 eggs for about 2-2.5 LBS of 80/20. Than Montreal steak seasoning plenty of Worcestershire (or what the h311 it is) then some bbq sauce, a clove of fresh garlic, and some Italian bread crumbs to make it stick together, let it sit for 2 hours or better overnight. take it out and let come to room temp. Make patty's separate with wax paper-- make them thin and large, they will shrink and fatten, you want your guest to be able to dress the burger and still eat all of the ingredients in one bite. 
try it and let me know. IT has always worked great for me. When you put the cheese on turn the grill off-- you want a really hot fire to sear in the juices off then put on the cheese and let the latent heat do the rest.


----------



## bostonwhaler

i might be having burgers the rest of the week now


----------



## Cartman

Friendswoodmatt said:


> here is what i do:
> 2 eggs for about 2-2.5 LBS of 80/20. Than Montreal steak seasoning plenty of Worcestershire (or what the h311 it is) then some bbq sauce, a clove of fresh garlic, and some Italian bread crumbs to make it stick together, let it sit for 2 hours or better overnight. take it out and let come to room temp. Make patty's separate with wax paper-- make them thin and large, they will shrink and fatten, you want your guest to be able to dress the burger and still eat all of the ingredients in one bite.
> try it and let me know. IT has always worked great for me. When you put the cheese on turn the grill off-- you want a really hot fire to sear in the juices off then put on the cheese and let the latent heat do the rest.


That sounds Homer Simpson good! I know what i'm having for dinner tomorrow.

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Lipton Onion Soup Mix. I use that and seasoned salt along with some worcestershire and, add crushed crackers if I need a binder.

Condiments always go a long way in making a good homemade burger. Do yourself a favor and order some of this mayo. http://www.dukesmayo.com/ That along with some fresh avocado on a cheeseburger is downright GOOOOD!


----------



## aneel

I like to use the ground sirloin and venison or pork hamburger mix.Plenty of worchester and Tex-Joy steak seasoning as mentioned above with a packet of ranch dressing as mentioned also.Make em big and flatt really take your time getting the patty just right and then take your finger and poke a whole in the middle this will allow for shrinkage and make a perfect patty every time. One of the main mistakes people make is overcooking a hamburger and dryin em out.So cook it just long enough and it'll be perfect. If using strait veneson make your patties and soke em in some shiner for a few hours,good stuff! Old unc(catchysumfishy)uses the foreman cuz he hasnt figured out how to lite the pit yet.............! hahahaha


----------



## Cat O' Lies

TexJoy on Bison meat from HEB. Extra lean, fresh, clean tasting burger. The 1lb package with make 3 good 1/3 lb burgers.


----------



## trodery

I really enjoy Ribeye Steaks, on occasion my wife and I will grind up a couple ribeyes and turn them into burgers. Just a bit of garlic salt and freshly ground black pepper!

YUM YUM!


----------



## Cartman

trodery said:


> on occasion my wife and I will grind up a couple ribeyes and turn them into burgers


That's sacrilege!


----------



## catchysumfishy

aneel said:


> I like to use the ground sirloin and venison or pork hamburger mix.Plenty of worchester and Tex-Joy steak seasoning as mentioned above with a packet of ranch dressing as mentioned also.Make em big and flatt really take your time getting the patty just right and then take your finger and poke a whole in the middle this will allow for shrinkage and make a perfect patty every time. One of the main mistakes people make is overcooking a hamburger and dryin em out.So cook it just long enough and it'll be perfect. If using strait veneson make your patties and soke em in some shiner for a few hours,good stuff! Old unc(catchysumfishy)uses the foreman cuz he hasnt figured out how to lite the pit yet.............! hahahaha


UnUh, its cuz ize iz lazy, don't knock it till ya tried it, ya can't beat my meat:biggrin: Sounds like your too buzy playin with yore own "Ize Pokes a hole in thuh middow uvit wiff my fanger" Lol!


----------



## catchysumfishy

Cartman said:


> That's sacrilege!


I totally, whole heartedly agree!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

try putting chopped bell pepper, white onion, black olives and or crumbled blue cheese in the above mixes

also if you make a big thick patty and mash your thumb down in the middle of it, the finished patty won't shrink in so much............try it...........


----------



## Haute Pursuit

trodery said:


> I really enjoy Ribeye Steaks, on occasion my wife and I will grind up a couple ribeyes and turn them into burgers. Just a bit of garlic salt and freshly ground black pepper!
> 
> YUM YUM!


That dude just ain't right. I heard he wipes his butt with chicken tenders...


----------



## trodery

Haute Pursuit said:


> That dude just ain't right. I heard he wipes his butt with chicken tenders...


Not chicken tenders..... chicken fingers


----------



## word-doctor

I've messed with seasonings and at least for me, salt and fresh ground pepper (plus extra sharp cheddar) is enough. But unless it's a patty melt it gets done over hardwood--there's yer flava.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Haute Pursuit said:


> That dude just ain't right. I heard he wipes his butt with chicken tenders...


I'm tellin ya! Lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit

trodery said:


> Not chicken tenders..... chicken fingers


You ain't that tough! LOL


----------



## trodery

Haute Pursuit said:


> You ain't that tough! LOL


LOL...that ain't what that girl in Kansas told us last week when she had that cattle prod stuck on my neck and my tongue 

If I recall correctly her words were "You are one tough SOB" :rotfl:


----------



## txjoker

Try this on for size. Hamburger patty with two grilled cheese sandwiches as the bun. Got from another website.

http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives...two-grilled-cheese-sandwiches-as-its-bun.html

And, if that is not enough for you, try this one with bacon!

http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives...rilled-cheese-sandwiches-as-bun.html#comments


----------



## JLand

*Here is a couple*

It is hard to beat the recipe on the Lipton Onion Soup Mix box. 2lbs. of 80/20 ground Chuck, 1 packet of the soup mix, 1/4 cup water. Mix all together and form into patties and let firm up in the fridge for an hour or so.

I also like to make the patties using any spices you like incudling the one above but make the patties very thin. Lay one patty out and sprinkle blue cheese on it and then cover with another thin patty. Press the tow together so the cheese is in the middle. Some kind of good if you like blue cheese. I haven't tried it with any other cheese but bet it would be just as good.


----------



## monkeyman1

*you are entitled to one man card...*



txjoker said:


> Try this on for size. Hamburger patty with two grilled cheese sandwiches as the bun. Got from another website.
> 
> http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives...two-grilled-cheese-sandwiches-as-its-bun.html
> 
> And, if that is not enough for you, try this one with bacon!
> 
> http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives...rilled-cheese-sandwiches-as-bun.html#comments


wow


----------



## northeastangler

txjoker said:


> Try this on for size. Hamburger patty with two grilled cheese sandwiches as the bun. Got from another website.
> 
> http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives...two-grilled-cheese-sandwiches-as-its-bun.html
> 
> And, if that is not enough for you, try this one with bacon!
> 
> http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives...rilled-cheese-sandwiches-as-bun.html#comments


A person could get a heart attack just looking at those things :smile:


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

Afriend turned us on to this method and we have never done it any other way....

80/20 meat
mix lipton onion soup mix
mix ranch dressing mix

then cook.

i have also messed around with other stuff like cutting really small pieces of cheese and adding to meat, or adding chopped garlic. we have also stuffed them before with mushrooms, cheese, bacon, ect....


----------



## sandollr

txjoker said:


> Try this on for size. Hamburger patty with two grilled cheese sandwiches as the bun. Got from another website.
> 
> http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives...two-grilled-cheese-sandwiches-as-its-bun.html
> 
> And, if that is not enough for you, try this one with bacon!
> 
> http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives...rilled-cheese-sandwiches-as-bun.html#comments


I can just hear your arteries slamming shut. But that first one looks so good. :tongue:


----------



## Captain Dave

*Steamed Cheeseburger*

I bit heathier LOL

When I am up that away, I always get one... Wall are decorated with celeberty's and fish Pics..

http://www.steamedcheeseburger.com/Main/photo.htm


----------



## myprozac

I dont know how they do it but portocall in new orleans makes a burger thats very hard to beat. http://www.portofcallneworleans.com/menu.html. I really want to know how they make theres.


----------



## Aggieangler

I cannot stand onion soup mix in my burgers. If you buy ground sirloin, all you really need is some fresh ground black pepper and some season salt in my book!

Now...I will say that that grill cheese bacon burger contraption is making my mouth water. I may have to attempt something like that soon!


----------



## chief262

*Try this*

Remove crust off one slice of bread, mix bread (not the crust) with a tablespoon of milk until turns to paste. Mix with 1lb of meat. Season to your taste. Make patties with an indention in the middle (makes cooking even) Will be surprised at the taste!


----------



## Nick Smith

chief262 said "Remove crust off one slice of bread, mix bread (not the crust) with a tablespoon of milk until turns to paste. Mix with 1lb of meat. Season to your taste. Make patties with an indention in the middle (makes cooking even) Will be surprised at the taste! "

I mix water with my bread, it just is there to retain moisture so your burger will be juicy rather than dry. I was surprised not to see this trick mentioned sooner.


----------



## wil.k

Sound like a bunch bunch of ya'll are trying to make meatloaf on a bun,which sounds kind of good,But as for hamburgers good 80/20 high quality meat a little salt fresh & ground pepper try not to overcook it and top it with good fresh toppings onion,tomato a little jalapeño maybe some sharp cheddar, To me thats a great burger.


----------



## Instigator

OK, I made the grilled cheese burger and it deserves a double OMG! Grilled both the burger and the "buns" over mesquite coals and then threw on sliced avocado along with the usual suspects. My wife made me promise that it will only be a once a year thing. But, I figure that you can start the calendar anywhere you want so maybe that's a loophole?


----------



## Bull Fish

Go with a good grade of meat! Don't buy the "tube". if you watch HEB the will dun specials with ground sirloin in the Fam pack. When they do I load up and repackage with my food saver. Season it how you like it. But the meat will make the differance.


----------



## monkeyman1

wil.k said:


> Sound like a bunch bunch of ya'll are trying to make meatloaf on a bun,which sounds kind of good,But as for hamburgers good 80/20 high quality meat a little salt fresh & ground pepper try not to overcook it and top it with good fresh toppings onion,tomato a little jalapeño maybe some sharp cheddar, To me thats a great burger.


:spineyes: i agree...too much foo-foo for a burger. black pepper, onion powder and garlic powder...add cheddar cheese when meat is close to done.


----------



## ifish2

I use Worchestershire, a little onion and garlic powder, and Weber's Hamburger Seasoning or Texas BBQ Rub Steak Sprinkle. Venison mixed with 80/20 or ground pork is my favorite and cooked over charcoal with mesquite. Add bacon, cheddar, and a little BBQ sauce. Serve with baked french fries with cajun seasoning and a Shiner Bock!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I didn't read the whole thread but I put a bit of sourcream in the meat with all my seasoning and add chopped garlic and onions it is GOOD!


----------



## waterwolf

*WOODY"S COOKIN SAUCE*

My nephew came up with this and you talk about one juicey burger with lots of flavor......*Woodys Cookin Sauce "sweet and sour*",,,,,,,,,I use Deer Burger with Bacon added.."bacon deer burger"from my deer processer guy.Get about 3 lbs and season well and then add about a jar of the sauce,,,,,,,you will be the man at all your bbq;s....


----------



## Dirt Daddy

1 pound burger meat half pound ground bacon mix well with your favorite seasoning and bam...ur done way good.
Squeeler


----------



## liftologist

Good ground meat is key.... I like to make 2 thinner patties put crumbled blue cheese and walnuts on one put the other one on top and seal the sides. Whatever you do DON'T ever smash on a burger while cooking you loose all the juice.


----------



## Gottagofishin

The keys to a good juicy burger are good meat, simple seasonings and a good cooking technique.

I like 90/10 or 85/15 ground sirloin or chuck. 1/3 pound patties about 1/2" thick. Make sure they are good and tight with no cracks or ragged edges (this is the first key to ensuring moistness).

Season with Montreal Steak seasoning or simple salt and pepper. Seasoned salt and Garlic pepper also work well.

Get a good hot fire. I prefer the natural wood charcoal. It gets a lot hotter than briquettes.

Sear them covered for about 4 minutes on each side. Whatever you do, don't poke them with a fork or mash them down with a spatula. (the second key to a moist burger). Let them rest for 5 minutes covered loosely with foil once off the grill.

Tight patties, searing on high heat, and not poking or mashing let you get a juicy burger out of a leaner blend of meat. 90/10 also doesn't shrink like 80/20.

I'm going to try out that grilled cheese bacon burger thing though.


----------



## Markc27

If you are making burgers for several people. here you go. 2 lbs of ground meat. (I don't know much about the 80/20 or other things). I use 2 table spoons of liquid smoke. 2 table spoons of worcestershire sauce. 3 table spoons of garlic bread crumbs. 2 table spoons of regular yellow mustard. 2 eggs. Here is the secret that sets the burger off. 2 table spoons of zatarins dry crab boil. The bright red stuff. Now thats a good burger!


----------



## Freshwaterman

That grilled cheese contraption is ridiculously good.


----------



## BATWING

80/20 is the only way to fly for burgers. No fat = dry burgers

I like to actualy taste the meat so course kosher salt and fresh ground pepper lightly.

Super hot grill cleaned with a white onion, couple shots of PAM non-stick spray

Burnt on the outside light pink in the center on a toasted bun....


----------



## rockhound76

Captain Dave said:


> I bit heathier LOL
> 
> When I am up that away, I always get one... Wall are decorated with celeberty's and fish Pics..
> 
> http://www.steamedcheeseburger.com/Main/photo.htm


I'm riding a bicycle to Providence, R.I. and this place is on our route. I can only hope we are riding through in the daytime and not in the middle of the night.

This looks like just the place to stop..plus, there is no guilt for eating anything after a few days of hard riding.

www.hpdrelay.com


----------



## KylesKenner2

I had a Buffalo Burger in Denver awhile back. they say the meat is healthier for you. All I know is when I left the power plant for lunch, that's what i had for lunch. Fantastic buger.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

In my opinion, hamburger is just like a steak. I like it for the flavor of the meat.
So I like mine like my steak, a little salt and pepper, cook it over a hot fire till just a few charred spots are present, then slap in on a plate. (for steak its RARE ONLY though)
I like it jiucey with just a hint of pink in the very center.
Cook em like this and the flavor of the meat is better than any seasoning you can ever put on it!!


----------



## Txfirenfish

Texjoy, onion soup mix, and worceteshire. nuff said!


----------



## Cartman

Ground sirloin, ground round often refers to the leaness of the meat. Do you really think the processors up in Chicago or wherever are grinding up whole sirloins? I doubt it.

I worked in a major chain butcher shop and what we would call ground round(round steak)when it was on sale was the trimmings off the round and whatever fat we trimmed off of various other cuts of meat in a ratio method to make it leaner and freshly ground it. 

If there isn't chuck roast or round steak on sale your buying what was once a roughly chopped cut of beef that the packer put in a tube for shipping.... Is it really sirloin? Who knows. What does it matter. It's ground so its just as tender as can be. The point is, save your money and buy chuck and drain the fat out of the skillet. If your using the grill don't worry about it. Just let the meat rest for a few mins under foil and the steam will juice it right back up.













Ladies, don't get me started on what the base ingredient of your makeup is. LOL.


----------



## Poon Chaser

whenever i get a tenderloin/s i save the "chain" and scraps.... Grind into ground beef and make burgers from that... incredible.

otherwise get ground chuck... something with some fat in it... grill with high heat and only turn once... never squish or poke the meat and this will call the juices to escape (already thought of a joke with that one)...


----------



## spuds

*I can't believe that no one has their version of: *

*Spuds Texas Jalapeno Burger!*

*I get Ground Sirloin 90/10 and mix it with Ground Chuck 80/20; Sirloin for flavor and Chuck for juiciness. If I can't SEE the difference, I'll go to another store.*

*I'll chop up onions and de-seed some japs and add just the appropriate amount to give the burger some zing. Also add enough salt while mixing. I like a lot of pepper so after making the paddies, I'll cover each side with enough coarse ground pepper to let you know it's there. *

*Grill as others have stated, not smashing the paddies. *

*I like mine grilled to just between medium/rare to medium; juicy but just turned from pink. *

*Have your buns toasting on the grill. *

*Add a slice (or two) of sharp cheddar and and cut the heat while the cheese melts. *

*Add to toasted buns and whatever garnish you desire.*

*Having the onions and japs cook in with the meat juices, make the difference. *

*Better make extra!*
*:doowapsta*


----------

